# How to get receipt of past trip



## rms492 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello, I need to obtain an email that includes the pdf ticket as well as payment info from a past trip of over 4 months ago, is that possible anywhere to obtain that?  I noticed they only keep your reservations for the past 5 days, help please, thanks.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 4, 2019)

Are you sure you don't have your e-ticket/confirmation email anymore? They definitely will have sent it to you when you first booked, so unless you deleted it, you should still have it. If you don't still have it, just call Amtrak, give them your name and if you don't recall the reservation number, describe the trip to them, and I'm sure they will be able to send it to you. Good luck!


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 4, 2019)

rms492 said:


> Hello, I need to obtain an email that includes the pdf ticket as well as payment info from a past trip of over 4 months ago, is that possible anywhere to obtain that?  I noticed they only keep your reservations for the past 5 days, help please, thanks.


If you use an email client like gmail, you might have all prior emails saved in an archive folder. Gmail's is called "All Mail."  From the web email page, you can search "[email protected]" in the archive folder and see if you can find the email that sent your eticket.


----------



## PVD (Feb 4, 2019)

If you are an AGR number you can go into your account and review past trips, this will give you trip info, resv #, and price paid.....


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2019)

The only way to obtain a past receipt is to fill out a request online on Amtrak's website. I don't believe that you can obtain an eTicket from your previous trip though.


----------



## lordsigma (Feb 5, 2019)

Try the call center or if you live near your station a station agent. They might be able to print something out (or email you) something.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 5, 2019)

lordsigma said:


> Try the call center or if you live near your station a station agent. They might be able to print something out (or email you) something.


I can tell you from personal experience that the phone agents can't do anything about it. The chances that the OP is able to get an eTicket aren't good. Receipt isn't a problem. But to obtain a receipt from a past trip the only way to request that is online. Phone agents will tell you the same thing.


----------

